# bbjd King Mo sig challenge



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Ok It's been awhile since I had a sig Challenge but I figured I'd get one for Sengoku 8.

King Mo Sig
pics:Whatever you find
Title: All Hail King Mo
size:Whatever you like
No Avatar

15k to the winner


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Sweet, Im still bored and dammit Im gonna win one of these!!!!


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Sweet, Im still bored and dammit Im gonna win one of these!!!!


Lol thats the spirit haha


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Good luck trying to find King Mo picks guys.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Really MJB I would assume that after 3 big time events it wouldn't be to hard.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I went to make a sig of him after the last Sengoku he fought at and there were like 4 pics online and only one or 2 were decent.

There's prolly a few better ones now.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

sherdog has alot of him.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Ive found a couple decent ones to work with, havent found the perfect stock but I got some decent ones to work with.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Here is a couple drafts I did, Im gonna work up another still cause Im not really happy with either and Im determined to win one of these!!


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Very Nice King Mo is so awesome.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

heres one :


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

It's simple but nice Seems like you've been doing a lot of real simple stuff lately Norway but they look awesome.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Here is another from me,


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

That's sick Norway and right along the lines of what I was gonna do, which sucks for me lol.

If BBJD doesn't pick that I might have to buy it off of you.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> It's simple but nice Seems like you've been doing a lot of real simple stuff lately Norway but they look awesome.


hehe well its not really as simple as it looks  it actually harder to make those. first i made it black n white so all the colouring is done by me . and the lighting is done by basic brushes. also the background with the faint mist is handmade. But the lighting is REALLY hard to master , look at plazz and pliff`s work they are pretty good at it... nicos and mjb also has some skills on it


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I obviously know nothing about making sigs so I'm sorry if I offended you or anything. It really does look amazing. If anyone else is planning on making sigs for this I would like to know because I'm probably going to close this on sunday.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> I obviously know nothing about making sigs so *I'm sorry if I offended you* or anything. It really does look amazing. If anyone else is planning on making sigs for this I would like to know because I'm probably going to close this on sunday.


nonono lol, it wasnt meant like that :thumb02:


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I might throw something together. 

If I don't have one in by Sunday then it means I'm not making one.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> I might throw something together.
> 
> If I don't have one in by Sunday then it means I'm not making one.


you dont have to pay for mine just use it if bbjd doesnt take it.... but he got dibs though.

ps. what did happen to the volcano thing in yellowstone ?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Norway1 said:


> you dont have to pay for mine just use it if bbjd doesnt take it.... but he got dibs though.
> 
> ps. what did happen to the volcano thing in yellowstone ?


Ok I'll prolly use it if he doesn't.

I don't think anything really happened with it. All of the seismographs were shut down for awhile and I kinda stopped following it but I haven't heard anything so I assume it just stopped.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> Ok I'll prolly use it if he doesn't.
> 
> I don't think anything really happened with it. All of the seismographs were shut down for awhile and I kinda stopped following it but I haven't heard anything so I assume it just stopped.


are you studying(?) that stuff ?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll throw something in here a little later.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Norway1 said:


> are you studying(?) that stuff ?


No I just found it interesting so I read up on it and followed it on the internet.

I'm actually studying biology to be a doctor.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Simple looking sigs stand out more IMO. Good work Norway1.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Mine:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Nice work DP, I really like that one,


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Nice work DP, I really like that one,


Thanks Toxic, I'm trying lol.!


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow that's nice looking GQ status.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Here is another from me,


I really like this, but the text kills it


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm picking this one But DP and Toxic both of yours were really good.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> I'm picking this one But DP and Toxic both of yours were really good.


thank you. i finally won one of these :thumbsup:


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Norway1 said:


> thank you. i finally won one of these :thumbsup:


well deserved imo. The sig looks great!


----------

